# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Jaki jest najlepszy ciśnieniomierz dla kobiety w wieku 50 lat z nadciśnieniem?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
chciałabym zakupić dobry, wiarygodny ciśnieniomierz dla kobiety koło 50 lat z nadciśnieniem. Jakiej firmy i jaki model jest najlepszy?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jolka787

Od jakiegoś czasu używam Albert Geratherm Desktop nie jest skomplikowany w użyciu. Myślę, że bez kłopotu poradzisz sobie z nim.

----------


## Sklepik Seniora

Polecam naramienny ciśnieniomierz elektroniczny Panasonic EW-BU15, który wyposażony został w system ostrzegania o poruszeniu ręki podczas pomiaru. Posiada nowy czaszowy mankiet, którego budowa ułatwia poprawne ułożenie na ramieniu. Model ten posiada wskaźnik arytmii serca, dzięki czemu wykrywa zaburzenia pracy serca.

Ciśnieniomierz Panasonic EW-BU15 - Ciśnieniomierz Naramienny - Sklep Medyczny dla Seniora

----------


## olina

Prosty i trwały jest ciśnieniomierz Easy Med z firmy Geratherm - nie wiem naprawdę, czego potrzeba więcej  :Smile:

----------


## hienka88

Prosty w obsłudze, z 3 letnią gwarancją jest też ciśnieniomierz simple sanity. Mojej mamie kupiłam rok temu na dzień matki i do dni dzisiejszego z niego korzysta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam ciśmieniomierz  Diagnostic DM-300 IHB, wykonuje dokladne pomiary

----------


## tyga.l

Polecałbym ciśnieniomierz Senior Sanity. Kupowaliśmy to rodzicom jakiś czas temu. Na duży plus tutaj jest, że mankiet nie uciska zbyt mocno ręki. Zazwyczaj z tymi ciśnieniomierzami to jest tak, że podczas pompowania prawie rękę miażdży. Tutaj jest inaczej.

----------


## msrtttt

Warto zainwestować w Geratherm ciśnieniomierz easy med. Nie kosztuje dużo, a jest bardzo wygodny i łatwy w obsłudze. Na duży plus jest tutaj mankiet, który ładnie się dopasowuje do ramienia, nie uciska nadmiernie.

----------


## yanekk

Z takich lepszych automatów to ja mam dobre doświadczenie z ciśnieniomierzem Desktop niemieckiego producenta Geratherm. Najpierw to sobie dziadkowie kupili, a niedawno ja z żoną. Atestowany, z czytelnym wyświetlaczem i bardzo wygodnym mankietem, który nie masakruje ręki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diagnostic DM-600 IHB powinien sie sprawdzic, ma bardzo duzy wyswietlacz, no i jest bardzo latwy w obsludze, zapamietuje chyba 120 pomiarow

----------


## Deulla

Od Diagnosia UA-1010 tez powinien być ok, u nas się sprawdza. ogólnie to dobra firma, więc inne pewnie też będa ok, można zapytać w aptekach, bo wydaje mi się, że często mają od nich sporo produktów

----------


## tysss

Jakby miał polecać to może Sanity Senior. Wiem że ojciec z mamą z niego korzystają i nie słyszałem, żeby narzekali. Kupili go już jakiś czas temu i ciągle działa. Nawet miałem okazję skorzystać tydzień temu jak byłem u nich na obiedzie. Mierzy szybko, od razu praktycznie miałem wynik – 110 na 70, chyba całkiem nieźle  :Smile:

----------


## iwona8989

Ja zanim  kupiłam ciśnieniomierz to musiałam dokładnie sparwdzić w internecie, natrafiłam na firmę diagnosis poczytałam a później poszłam do apteki i zpaytałam pania farmaceutkę ogólnie, koneic konców wybralam wlasnieaparat firmy tej którą sama znalazłam  :Smile:  Jest idealny ma duży wyswietlacz, dokaldnie  szybko wykonuje pomiar i długo trzymaja baterie.

----------


## sebiss

Skłaniam się ku inwestycji w model Active Geratherm. Już mi kilka osób ten aparat polecało ze względu na wytrzymałą baterię, taką jak w komórkach są montowane. Wystarczy ponoć raz na 2, do 3 miesięcy ją załadować żeby bez problemów korzystać z automatu.

----------


## sybila

Można tani kupić automat naramienny Simple Sanity. Jak na swoją cenę to jakoś nie odstaje od tych droższych. Wcześniej miałem model za prawie 200 zł, a działał tak samo jak ten nowy dwa razy tańszy. Poręczny, nie za duży, można go zabrać ze sobą do lekarza czy na jakiś wyjazd. Warto o nim poczytać, jest w necie trochę opisów.

----------


## Marrr33

Za niezłe pieniądze można już sensowne ciśnieniomierze znaleźć. Sama dałam coś koło 100 zł za  Simple Sanity. Długa gwarancja, szybkie pompowanie mankietu, wyświetlacz LCD o dość dużym rozmiarze, także nie ma problemów z odczytem wyników. Fajnie, że jest wskaźnik zużycia baterii na blacie, więc wiadomo na kiedy mam sobie nowy komplet przygotować mniej więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja fajny ciśnieniomierz kupiłam w sklepie internetowym ortezka - to jest sklep medyczny - jak by ktoś szukał kontaktu to podaję namiar 697595045.

----------


## eryka44

Różne miałam ciśnieniomierze i najlepiej to mi się korzysta z tego aktualnego od Sanity -Simple. Prosta konstrukcja, ale już technicznie dość zaawansowana. W pamięci jest 60 ostatnich wyników, wykrywa arytmię, więcej mi funkcji nie potrzeba. Polska firma, trzy lata gwarancji, także powinien mi trochę posłużyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam ciśnieniomierz w sklepie medycznym AlmaMed. Wybrałam model nadgarstkowy Homedics BPW-1005 za jedyne 68 zł z groszami.

----------


## dagaw

Pozytywne mam doświadczenia z Simple ciśnieniomierz nowszej generacji, nie zacina się, płynnie pompuje.

----------


## AgnieszkaDR

Witaj, ojj wiem coś o tym wybór jest teraz taki duży na rynku, nie wiadomo jaki aparat wybrać. Jeśli mogę doradzić świetny sprzęt medyczny od drobnego po poważniejsze jak elektrokardiografy ma bytmed.pl , trzeba szukać sprawdzonego sprzętu, takiego, który posłuży jak najdłużej. Powodzenia

----------


## sylwia31x

Ja potrzebowałam ciśnieniomierza maksymalnie mobilnego i taki jest właśnie mój Simple. Bardzo mało miejsca zajmuje ale już ekranik z wyświetlaczem ma w porządku, widać wszystko bezproblemowo. Poręczny, można go szybko spakować i zabrać w drogę.

----------


## tamara3

Do takiego profilaktycznego sprawdzania ciśnienia raz na jakiś czas używamy w domu Simple Sanity, sprawdza się, wyświetlacz LCD, duże przyciski.

----------


## renata11s

Porządnie pracuje  Simple, lekko powietrze wchodzi w mankiet, nie wżyna się to wszystko w rękę tak żeby bolało czy coś uwierało.

----------


## jaśfasola

Ja kupiłam mojej mamie ProMedix w sklepie Wasserman. Ma duży kolorowy wyświetlacz i dotykowy panel. Jest naramienny, nie wżyna się w rękę, bardzo dobrze się jej sprawdza, a używa codziennie. Bałam się o ten dotykowy panel, że sobie nie poradzi, ale mówi, że lepszy od tego z guzikami, bo taki bardziej czytelny.

----------


## kingajj

Mierzy fajnie nasz Easy Med, nie tnie się, nie ma takich momentów żeby się długo namyślał – mieżyć czy nie mieżyć :P

----------


## annkaaa

Trochę mi ludzi polecało Simple Sanity i sobie takowy sprawiłam ostanio – ładny, mały ale z wyświetlaczem już o rozmiarze uczciwym  :Wink: )

----------


## jagnass

Mi się podoba jak pracuje nasz  Simple, łatwo można wrócić do starszych pomiarów i sobie sprawdzić wyniki z datami od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli już wiesz, że masz problemy z nadciśnieniem to warto kupić ciśnieniomierz najwyższej jakości. Może pomyśl o tym, by kupić go w jakimś sklepie medycznym. W Medseven mają wysokiej jakości sprzęt medyczny. Dbając o swoje zdrowie musisz myśleć o jakości. Specjaliści n a pewno doradzą Ci, który ciśnieniomierz będzie dla Ciebie najbardziej wygodny. Polecam :Smile:

----------


## samaraaaa

Ja mam wypróbowany model Senior już od roku i nic złego się z nim nie działo jak na razie, świetny jest zwłaszcza ten wyświetlacz tutaj, jasny, czytelny, wszystko widać jak na telewizorze prawie :P

----------


## bavvv

Można dość tanio kupić atestowany polski Senior, gwarancja na 5 lat także już konkretniej, w pamięci pomiarów zostaje 2 razy po 60 wyników.

----------


## saraxx

Można szybko zmierzyć ciśnienie moim Simple i wyniki są obiektywne, dokładne, jeszcze się z sytuacją żeby badanie wyszło jakieś wykrzywione to nie spotkałem.

----------


## vikiii

Można sobie szybko i precyzyjnie zbadać ciśnienie naszym  Simple, prosta budowa, dobrze zrobiony mankiet, nie ma większej zabawy przy zapinaniu na ręce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdź sobie w aptece Melissa. Kiedy szukałam dla mamy ciśnieniomierza to tam właśnie był największy wybór. Tylko, że zamawiałam przez internet bo cena była niższa.

----------


## adannn

Bardzo dokładnie mierzy nasz  Simple  korzystamy już drugi rok i nie dzieje się nic złego.

----------


## dawidud

Podoba mi się też ten  Simple. Mieliśmy różne ciśnieniomierze w domu ale ten jest najbardziej poręczny, lekki mały, łatwy w spakowaniu.

----------


## natalijjj

Też się dałam przekonać modelowi  Simple i jak na razie nie żałuję. Poprosiłam córę żeby mi go zamówiła przez internet bo to jednak taniej wychodzi. Dotarł bez jakiś uszkodzeń, z prostą i czytelną instrukcją obsługi. Jeszcze tak nowoczesnego ciśnieniomierza z pamięcią wyników nie miałam.

----------


## kingajj

Super mierzy Senior żadnych błędów w wynikach, szybkie badanie bez niepotrzebnego dociskania mankietu o ramię. Pamięć jest rozbudowana dla 2 osób, łącznie zapamiętuje aż 120 pomiarów, można sobie kontrolować zmiany ciśnienia w dłuższej perspektywie czasu , nie trzeba wyników spisywać sobie na kartkę itd.

----------


## marta111

Polecam  SmartCardio i  DuoControl w zestawie od Sanity. Wychodzi dużo taniej niż przy kupowaniu oddzielnie, a akurat ciśnieniomierz i pulsoksymetr mogą się przydać każdemu tak naprawdę, nie trzeba koniecznie na coś poważnie chorować żeby sobie chcieć obserwować ciśnienie czy natlenienie krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie mogę zamówić ten ciśnieniomierz senior?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo osób poleca ten simple... powedzcie  mi jak bedzie sie sprawowal dla starszej osoby? wiadomo, czasami moze spasc i sie zbic szybka.... nie chce wyrzucic pieniedzy w bloto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten duocontrol wystarczy mi do pomiarow przed i po bieganiu? gdzie dostane?

----------


## marzenakiks

> Polecam  SmartCardio i  DuoControl w zestawie od Sanity. Wychodzi dużo taniej niż przy kupowaniu oddzielnie, a akurat ciśnieniomierz i pulsoksymetr mogą się przydać każdemu tak naprawdę, nie trzeba koniecznie na coś poważnie chorować żeby sobie chcieć obserwować ciśnienie czy natlenienie krwi.


Taki zestaw jak SmartCardio +pulsoksymetr DuoControl się kalkuluje. Normalnie tej klasy przyrządy kosztują wyraźnie więcej.

----------


## adannnn

Kupiliśmy niedawno nowy ciśnieniomierz i tym razem niemiecki Easy Med. Nowoczesny, wygodny, poręczny, nie mam do niego jakiś specjalnych uwag czy zastrzeżeń. Fajnie że jest większa pamięć wyników pomyślana o 3 osobach, także jak najbardziej jest to model do rodzinnego użytku.

----------


## marlenkaaa22

U nas w domu też Easy Med zdaje egzamin. Korzysta z ciśnieniomierza najcześciej moja mama z którą mieszkamy, ale sama z mężem też sobie od czasu do czasu sprawdzimy ciśnienie dla świętego spokoju. Błyskawicznie napełnia mankiet, rękaw dobrze układa się na skórze, nie ślizga się, nie dociska na siłę.

----------


## pp_1990

również polecam  Easy Med lub Tech MED

----------


## storra

Po pierwsze to radzę kupować w sklepach medycznych nie w internecie czy markecie. W sklepie oni mają ten towar sprawdzony, przetestowany i z wiadomego źródła. Polecany przez lekarzy też zazwyczaj. Sobie zamawiałam na brandvital.eu marki Yuwell, sklep BRANDvital poleciła mi koleżanka już jakiś czas temu. Ona tam się zaopatruje w różne środki i urządzenia medyczne. I rzeczywiście u nich i cena dobra i jakość wysoka. Mówię osobiście o ciśnieniomierzu ale ogólnie mają dobre urządzenia. Stacjonarne sklepy też, w Krakowie czy Warszawie na przykład. Co jeszcze to mają opcję wynajmu, aparaty słuchowe na przykład można wynajmować, łóżka rehabilitacyjne, wózki. Asortyment szeroki.

----------


## mmmmj

Jak ktoś będzie szukał ciśnieniomierza to ja mogę polecić kupowanie urządzeń medycznych od Sanity. Firma, która rzeczywiście dba o ich, jakość, wprowadza na rynek doskonałe urządzenia i decydując się na ich sprzęt można rzeczywiście oczekiwać, że będą to świetne sprzęty, które w pełni będą spełniać oczekiwania.

----------


## bbbb

W aptece ostatnio spotkałem do 100 złotych taki mały naramienny ciśnieniomierz Simple od Sanity, więc jak szukasz to zajrzyj do apteki, podobno to bardzo popularny model a i cena jest spoko.

----------

